# My pic from the Nabba wales may 1st 2010



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

taken may 1st 2010


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Simply awesome fella. Well done. :becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You look awsome mate how long has it taken you from the start of your bodybuilding to now mate....


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

my first ever show was september 2007... where i competed as a heavy weight... in the ukbff..

i started training at the age of 24.. im now 35.... but didnt really pay much attention too how i looked until i decided to compete... i was always one of these guys who would get fat as Fcuk... but then after doing a couple of shows you soon realise that theres no need to get so out of shape......

now i stay around 20 stone... my show weight on may the 1st was 18....and that was by far the best ive been.....

steve


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Easy the best you've ever been, I was pleasantly surprised by how much you've improved.

You've done so well Steve, I'm very pleased and proud of you.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Easy the best you've ever been, I was pleasantly surprised by how much you've improved.
> 
> You've done so well Steve, I'm very pleased and proud of you.


Thanks mate... i had a Point to prove....and i did it... shut up a few people.... :jerkit:

i was very happy with the way i came in... worked hard since last september.. and i came in 12lbs heavier than in september but alot harder dryer and Bigger........Still cant work out how i got 2nd But thats this game for you.?..

i have some weak points(doesnt everyone) but they are getting better and i know what actions to take to make them better......so watch this space.....:high5:

steve


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get that Brad Pitt rubber head and the Britain is yours my brother!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve, any chance you can post up some pictures when you started as inspirational viewing for the people on that long hard road. :becky:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

looking large there Steve. onwards and upwards. And no more injuries.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

excellent mate, yeah i agree with mike, any pics from day 1, 24yrs?


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

i will have to have a look... i was playing football at that age and had trials for southampton.... lol.....will see what i can dig out....

steve


----------

